# Bulging Disc = Shrinking Spinal Erectors



## M1seryD1str1ct (Feb 18, 2016)

'Bout 6 months ago now I hurt my low back. Have been to a chiro and most recently a highly reputable spine doctor. Both x-ray'd (no MRI, too much $$$ going to chicken breast) and said I have a bulging/torn disc as well as abnormally thin discs (part genetics to blame, part wear and tear). With these things in mind the chiro said deadlifts may happens again in the future, the spine doc said squats/deads done for life: mature and accept it.

Worked around squats/deads for about 6 months then recently deadlifted 3x10 with a measly 55 lbs. and couldn't stand up straight for days (really bad ache/pain in low back and tailbone region).

A month or 2 has passed and I'm literally doing everything in the gym minus S/D and feel great!...Yet my spinal erectors are getting 0 stimulation. I understand most everyone one can do for them involves bending at the waist so not sure what I'm going to do there. Perhaps give it time for the bulge to heal then start light?

What puzzles me though is I 'deadlift' 40-60 pound dumbbells off the floor with ease on pressing days with minimal to no pain the day of or day after...the hell?

Any insight you guys may have would be awesome. Docs at this point just saying do lots of crunches and/or pay for rigorous PT but you're in this for life now. My low back is shriveling to nothing and my legs simply aren't what they used to be  Nothing like a nice, deep squat to shred apart your thighs and glutes for dayyyyyyyyyys.


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 18, 2016)

I am NOT going against what you doctors have told you.
With that being said, I think every living adult has bulging disc. Some have pain from it, some don't. I have never had an injury to my back but have lived with back pain and seen orthopods since my early teens. What I've been told too many time to count is "you need to make sure your core is strong". I've done PT and to be honest what has nearly cured my back pain is rigorous stretching and believe it or not lifting. I got really sick a few month back and couldn't lift for nearly a month. During that time off my back pain started to come back, which started up the nerve pain again and it fukking sucked. Once I got back in the gym I could feel the improvement in the pain on a weekly basis.
Maybe get serious about rehabbing your back, try some GHR to get the lower back stronger and see if your need some adjustment on form to help keep the back safe.
PSA: Speak with your doctor before doing anything I've mentioned.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 18, 2016)

I had a similar situation as deezy, where lifting has diminished my back pain. Putting emphasis on the hams/glutes and core has me back still getting better and better every week. 


As for your situation though, op, I'm not really sure what you can do that's really going to stimulate growth. A weighted/swinging ghr machine may be a really good option. You can work the entire posterior chain and up into the lower back with zero compressive force on the spine.


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks so much dudes

Figure if I can lift moderate dumbbells from the floor I'll try that same movement with 5-10 lb DBs for reps to keep strengthening that region. I miss real deadlifts...


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm sure Pob will drop in here sooner or later with some suggestions.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I'm sure Pob will drop in here sooner or later with some suggestions.



Sort of. These things can be tricky.

Losing muscle is worse long term. Question is, is short term pain in building that muscle worth it? Or are you doing more damage in the long term.

I have worked with people with back issues like yours and worse with success.  Squats and deads must be low reps per set.  Fatigue and form breakdown is the enemy.

So if using dumbbells feels ok but the bar doesn't what is the difference?

Have you ever used a trap bar deadlift? Have you ever deadlifted sumo?

Can you do a good morning? 

Is your form on squat and deadlift even any good? How do you know? Be honest about this - it's key.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm gonna be honest, without an MRI, those guys can't really give you a great opinion. Go see another back specialist before deciding anything. As far as not deadlifting, that's ultimately up to how you feel. I have a herniated L5 that's pushing on my spine and sometimes causes my butt and leg to go numb. I have 5 discs that are almost completely deteriorated and I have arthritis from my L1 to L5 and a T12 end plate that's completely deteriorated. I still deadlift heavy on a regular basis, despite my Dr. telling me not to lift heavy. As a matter of fact I pulled 515 for 6 on Monday night and felt great. Now, I will say if my back is hurting I will skip the DL. You still have to listen to your body and not be an idiot.

No one is going to tell me what I can and cannot do. I will be the judge of that. But strengthening your core and getting rid of excess belly fat will help with lower back pain. My Dr. actually told me light deadlifting(225 and under) is good for my lower back. Like I said earlier, you should definitely get a 2nd opinion. Don't call it good after seeing 1 Doc. 

Best of luck MD, back problems are a pain in the ass...literally.


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Feb 23, 2016)

Quick followup: Week 2 of ghetto rehab in the form of 10 pound DB deadlifts 3x10 super strict form. Feels good in the moment (glute/ham/erectors really working together), get home after workout and feel the problem spot in tailbone act up (tender, sore to touch, slight back clicks), next day feels fine.

Long road ahead...


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 23, 2016)

M1seryD1str1ct said:


> Quick followup: Week 2 of ghetto rehab in the form of 10 pound DB deadlifts 3x10 super strict form. Feels good in the moment (glute/ham/erectors really working together), get home after workout and feel the problem spot in tailbone act up (tender, sore to touch, slight back clicks), next day feels fine.
> 
> Long road ahead...



It's progress


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 23, 2016)

LOL@ "Ghetto Rehab"


----------



## 6packFitnessLife (Sep 4, 2016)

i got a herniated disc in my lower back and i drive trucks. for about 2 years i have been suffering and kept re injuring it by going to the gym, then not, then going back as soon as i thought i was ready. So i now restarted everything and i went back to the basics, i started wearing a lifting belt for anything i do and i went back to lighter weights. for example, i was doing say 185 sets on bent, i then started with 135 and do higher reps instead and was slowly, after months, trying to add more weight. The weight belt i then changed to one of those elastic velcro back belts, for about 4-5 months wore something to support my back, now i dont wear anything and im back to doing 185 sets with no lower back pain, but i still try to be careful and not push myself to crazy. bascially im saying go back to lighter weights and restart everything and see how things are going.


----------

